# Mare, pare



## Víctor Pérez

Pese a que vivo en Cataluña desde hace unos diez años, aún ignoro mucho del idioma catalán. Ya os iré consultando, ya.
Hoy, me gustaría saber por qué en muchas familias catalano-parlantes los hijos -incluso los pequeñitos- no dicen mamá o papá sino directamente *mare* o *pare*. 
saludos


----------



## Tomby

Hola Víctor! Ja que encara no domine el català li respondré en castellà:
Yo soy hijo de catalán y valenciana y siempre he tratado a mis padres por papá y mamá. Mi esposa es catalana de pura cepa y lo mismo, la única diferencia es que no acentuaba las últimas vocales como se acostumbra en el Principado. Sus padres igual. Además usaban el tuteo. Los míos trataban a sus padres por “pare” i “mare” i por “vosté”. Mi hija nos ha tuteado y nos ha tratado siempre por “papa” y “mama” y habla, escribe y lee perfectamente en catalán.
Supongo que se trata de costumbres. Si observa a los hispanoamericanos, aunque tengan 40 años, suelen tratar a sus padres por “mamá” y “papá” como los niños españoles. Para Vd. y para mi esto casi sería cómico, y lo digo con todo el respeto del mundo para los hispanohablantes del otro lado del Atlántico.
¿Porqué algunos niños en Cataluña dicen “pare” y “mare”? No lo sé. Lo que si sé es que todo lo que dice la TV3 no tiene que ir a misa. Algunas cosas si, pero no todas. La semana pasada vi una película de los años 70 u 80 en catalán y decía “papa” y “mama”. ¿Acaso se es mas catalán usando “pare” y “mare”? No creo.
Algo parecido ocurre con cierta prensa catalana escrita en castellano. Hoy aparece esta frase en un artículo: “_El próximo día 17 cumplirá mil días el primer Gobierno de izquierdas de Catalunya desde la República..._”
Escribir “Catalunya” en castellano es una falta de ortografía tan grande como escribirla en inglés y no por eso, dicho medio de comunicación escrito es menos catalán.
En fin, Víctor, esperemos otras opiniones y mas convincentes. Muy buena su pregunta. Y difícil.  
Bon cap de setmana!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta *Tombatossals*.
Mi inquietud va en el sentido de que al oír *mare* y *pare* (en la calle, que salvo los documentales de la BBC  soy hombre de poca tele), llegué a dudar si existían en catalán los equivalentes de *mamá* y *papá*. 
Si me atengo a tus explicaciones, ¿podría hasta tratarse de una pose?
Muy interesante lo que dices de la palabra *Catalunya*, te invito a que veas la consulta (hilo) que voy a abrir en unos minutos.
saludos


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola de nuevo, Víctor!
He consultado el Diccionario bilingüe Catalán-Castellano-Catalán “Canigó” de la Ed. Sopena d'En Pere Elies i Busqueta, galardonado con la Creu de Sant Jordi en 1988, y dice:
*Papá* (castellano) = _papà_, _papa_, _pare_ (en catalán) [pág. 765]
*Mamá* (castellano) = _mamà_ (pl. _mamàs_) (en catalán) [pag. 730]
Un saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que me queda claro.
¡Gracias Tombatossals!


----------



## betulina

Yo también creo que es una cuestión de costumbre de cada familia, no me atreviría ni a decir que sea de la lengua. Quizás también depende de la zona, pero no pondría la mano en el fuego. La verdad es que lo que yo más oigo es "papa" y "mama"; es lo que yo siempre he dicho y lo que oigo que dicen mis amigos y lo que decían mis padres a los suyos. Y de hecho, cuando oigo a un niño decir "pare, mare", me sorprende un poco!  

Lo que sí que no hacemos es hablar de nuestra madre con un amigo, por ejemplo, refiriéndonos a ella como "la meva mama" o "la mama", sino que diríamos "la meva mare" o "ma mare". Pero creo que esto en el castellano de España tampoco pasa.


----------



## Tomby

betulina said:


> Yo también creo que es una cuestión de costumbre de cada familia, no me atreviría ni a decir que sea de la lengua. Quizás también depende de la zona, pero no pondría la mano en el fuego. La verdad es que lo que yo más oigo es "papa" y "mama"; es lo que yo siempre he dicho y lo que oigo que dicen mis amigos y lo que decían mis padres a los suyos. Y de hecho, cuando oigo a un niño decir "pare, mare", me sorprende un poco!
> 
> Lo que sí que no hacemos es hablar de nuestra madre con un amigo, por ejemplo, refiriéndonos a ella como "la meva mama" o "la mama", sino que diríamos "la meva mare" o "ma mare". Pero creo que esto en el castellano de España tampoco pasa.


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, mi padre siempre había llamado "pare" al suyo, pero yo llamaba "mama" a mi madre y le llamaba "papa" a él. A él no le gustaba mucho, pero se impuso el uso. Supongo que nos parecía más cariñoso y menos distante usar esta forma. Mi hermano mayor, en cambio, hoy les llama siempre "el pare" y "la mare". No creo que tenga tanto que ver con TV3, como con la forma que cada uno prefiere y las connotaciones que a la persona en cuestión le sugiere cada uso. Cierto, TV3 puede influir algo en eso, pero la vida propia de cada uno mucho más.


----------



## Samaruc

Me uno al criterio general. No creo que haya relación entre la lengua y cómo se llama a los padres, quizás pueda depender más de zonas o de entornos más o menos rurales o conservadores, no lo sé.

Lo que quizás sí que ha habido es un cambio social que ha hecho que, en el transcurso de una sola generación, el tratamiento a los padres, abuelos y tíos haya cambiado completamente. Por ejemplo, mis padres llamaban "pare" y "mare" a los suyos cuando hablaban con ellos y los trataban de "vostè" (usted) mientras que yo, a mis abuelos, siempre los traté de tú y los llamé "iaio" y "iaia" (que son términos equivalentes a "papa" o "papà" y "mama" o "mamà"), con lo que, cuando nos juntábamos las tres generaciones, mis abuelos eran tratados de usted por sus hijos y de tú por sus nietos (lo que no dejaba de ser curioso).

De cuando era niño, no recuerdo que nadie de mi entorno familiar y de amigos llamara "pare/mare" a sus padres cuando hablaba directamente con ellos. Por supuesto, sí que les llamaban así cuando hablaban con terceros por los motivos que ya se han expuesto.

Además, se me haría muy extraño que un niño de hoy en día llamara "pare/mare" a sus padres en lugar de "papa/mama" (o "papà/mamà"). Sonaría como muy antiguo y conservador. Y, por supuesto, hablarles de usted es ya impensable.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Además, se me haría muy extraño que un niño de hoy en día llamara "pare/mare" a sus padres en lugar de "papa/mama" (o "papà/mamà").


Precisamente es a lo que yo me refería, he oído a críos pequeños llamar así a sus padres. Lo cual me resulta muy extraño.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo els tracto de "pare" i "mare" però els parlo de tu i molta gent ho fa. És clar que, moltes vegades els dic "ma" o "pa" directement... i si no em fan cas els crido pel nom... fins aquí hem arribat!  

Salut.

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
A títol d'apunt (no sé si vosaltres també ho feu): jo, quan parlo amb ells (amb els meus pares) o els crido dic: "*Mama*" o "*Papa*", però *quan parlo d'ells* els anomeno "Mare" i "Pare". 
Tinc amics que diuen: "*Mamà*" i "*Papà*" i de retruc "*Iaià*" per "*Iaia*". També a vegades dic: "*Mami*" o "*Papi*", més carinyosament, suposo. 
Ah! I sempre els tracto de tu!

A reveure gent!

X:


----------



## Flérida

Un apunt més, jo sóc del nord de Burgos, i al meu poble i als que hi ha als voltants, hi ha molts nens que el diuen al seu pare "aita", aquesta es la paraula per pare en euskera. Obviament, no són nens que parlen euskera, de fet no crec que sapigan que és una paraula de l'euskera, només la fan servir perquè la han escoltada.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me alegro mucho de haber hecho esta consulta porque estoy descubriendo unos aspectos entrañables de la sociedad catalana que nunca hubiese podido conocer hablando directamente con la gente. Esto me hace pensar que quizá sea interesante ampliar la consulta a todos los hispanoparlantes. Algo así como: ¿qué tratamiento les dan los pequeños y los mayores a los padres en vuestros países y regiones?
Gracias de nuevo por vuestros aportes.
Saludos


----------



## Salvita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Me alegro mucho de haber hecho esta consulta porque estoy descubriendo unos aspectos entrañables de la sociedad catalana que nunca hubiese podido conocer hablando directamente con la gente. Esto me hace pensar que quizá sea interesante ampliar la consulta a todos los hispanoparlantes. Algo así como: ¿qué tratamiento les dan los pequeños y los mayores a los padres en vuestros países y regiones?
> Gracias de nuevo por vuestros aportes.
> Saludos


 
Hola Víctor, aviam si puc ampliar una mica l'horitzó:

A Xil·le molta gent diu "taita" (semblant al vasc aita) quan parla del seu pare o amb el seu pare. Es fa servir més a provincia que no pas a ciutat, però se sent molt sovint.

Per exemple: Mi taita trabaja en Santiago o
Taita, ¿me puede dejar el auto esta noche?


Fins després


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Salvita*, muy interesante lo de "taita", nunca lo oí. Me pregunto si tendrá algún origen latinoamericano. 
Gracias y bienvenido por estos lares.


----------



## Enric Pérez

Sin ánimo de ser irrespetuoso, os ruego que me permitais un chiste en catalán. 

Como ya se ha dicho antes, en catalán no se diría "mamá" (con acento en la segunda "a") sino algo así como "màma" (con acento en la primera "a"). Esto lleva a que la frase "Si la mama vé, que vingui" se pueda traducir como "Si mamá viene, que venga" o "Si la mama bien, que venga" (con clara una implicación sexual).


----------



## Xerinola

Enric Pérez said:


> Sin ánimo de ser irrespetuoso, os ruego que me permitais un chiste en catalán.
> 
> Como ya se ha dicho antes, en catalán no se diría "mamá" (con acento en la segunda "a") sino algo así como "màma" (con acento en la primera "a"). Esto lleva a que la frase "Si la mama vé, que vingui" se pueda traducir como "Si mamá viene, que venga" o "Si la mama bien, que venga" (con clara una implicación sexual).


 
Hehehehe!
Bo bo!

X.


----------

